
The Next Web: “Facebook confirms it spies on your Messenger conversations” - tripu
https://thenextweb.com/facebook/2018/04/05/facebook-confirms-it-spies-on-your-messenger-conversations/
======
tripu
_“The lack of oversight on such communication platforms could be harmful. In
India, where Facebook-owned WhatsApp counts more than 200 million users on its
encrypted messaging service, fake news, political propaganda, and other forms
of misinformation frequently spread like wildfire.”_

So what? I hate WhatsApp hoaxes as much as the next person, but compromising
privacy is no solution to that. There is crap and misinformation in other
media, too (mail, IM apps, blogs, comments), and that does not justify
invasions of privacy.

Is Facebook (or Apple, or Google, or Telegram) going to determine what
qualifies as “fake news”, “political propaganda”, and “misinformation”? God
help us.

The way forward is to denounce always stupid chains, to demand sources and
URLs for everything, and to educate newbies. Not surveillance.

This falsely “balanced” paragraph in the article is very dishonest.

